# Chewy.com endorsement in kind of a funny way...



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

So I ordered a couple bags of Tim's food a month ago from Chewy.com. They were sold out of 30lb bags so they adjusted my order to 4 15lb bags. No big deal. So the delivery comes and they only send me 3 of the bags. I message them and they tell me the 4th bag is on the way. It never comes. So I email them again and they apologize and tell me they will get the 4th bag going asap and that it must have been lost with Fedex. Cool. A few days later, I get home to a flat box on my porch. In it is one of THESE! The invoice indicated a bag of Tim's but the box on my porch said differently 

MidWest Black E-Coat Exercise Pen with Step-Thru Door

So I messaged Chewy again and they apologized. I told them, I'm seriously not making this up. You really did send me this exercise pen. They told me to just keep the pen(I gave it to my neighbors who have small dogs).

Finally, my last bag of Tim's did arrive last week. I just thought it was funny. In no way am I bashing Chewy.com. They were very polite and apologetic and did everything they could to fix it. No big deal. I'm actually signed up on auto ship now with them. They have the best price on Kinesis that I've found... $42 for 30 lbs.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

That is very strange! Nice gift though. I could use that pen for my chickens


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Blast it all, I'm just looking for one of those exact pens! 
Bet the poor person who ordered the pen got your 15lb bag of food!


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

man, I would have given it to you guys!


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

I'm on auto-ship with Chewy also. I haven't had any problems; but I've heard other reports of their customer service being excellent when something gets mixed up.


----------



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)

I like how quick I get stuff from Chewy, but I hate paying taxes for food online!


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

PDXdogmom said:


> I'm on auto-ship with Chewy also. I haven't had any problems; but I've heard other reports of their customer service being excellent when something gets mixed up.


oh yeah, PDX. Heck, I didn't even consider this a problem. I had more than enough food onhand... I just found it kind of funny an odd. When I got home and saw that fence-pen on my porch, I thought, "what the heck is this..?"

But they were great getting everything cleaned up. AND my neighbor got a free 60 or 70 dollar gift


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

MollyWoppy said:


> Blast it all, I'm just looking for one of those exact pens!
> Bet the poor person who ordered the pen got your 15lb bag of food!


Ditto exactly what I was thinking!
Good that they have excellent customer service though as that goes a long way in my estimation as to whether I will use a particular business.


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

Wow,I could see if you got a different type of food but an Xpen?


----------



## flashyfawn (Mar 8, 2012)

Wow that is pretty random. I have one of my dog's food on auto ship with Chewy and the last time, while they did ship the correct thing, the invoice in the box had a different flavor of the same type of food listed. Thought that was a little odd, but nothing like an ex-pen. Yay for great customer service, though!


----------



## NewfieAussie (Feb 19, 2013)

You always have good stories Kevin. Have you run into the biker guy from Petco that was having the soy rage in the aisle lately? lol.
That was a good story.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

NewfieAussie said:


> You always have good stories Kevin. Have you run into the biker guy from Petco that was having the soy rage in the aisle lately? lol.
> That was a good story.


ahahah... nah, nothing that rivals that one. 

That guy was really, really angry. I had forgotten about that guy until you mentioned it 

"DO YOU KNOW WHAT SOY DOES TO DOGS"(as I backed away about 3 feet telling him, "no sir, I don't)....


----------



## Felix (Oct 9, 2012)

I just signed up for Chewy.com. Haven't ordered anything yet, but will probably have to as I'm moving an hour away from where I usually buy things like my c.e.t. toothpaste/chews and degradable poop bags. I really hate paying shipping though and waiting if something doesn't work out to return it.


----------



## Breathing Borla (Apr 30, 2010)

chewy is no tax free shipping

I get my blue buffalo basics grain free there


----------



## mewlittle (Mar 18, 2013)

Maybe they sent the pen and the 4th bag at the same time and the pen showed up first I think the pen was a gift of apology's of the dog food problem

petfooddirect gave me dog and cat food can lids after i told them i didn't get some of my items XD yes i got my items


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

mewlittle said:


> Maybe they sent the pen and the 4th bag at the same time and the pen showed up first I think the pen was a gift of apology's of the dog food problem
> 
> petfooddirect gave me dog and cat food can lids after i told them i didn't get some of my items XD yes i got my items


yeah, I would agree if the invoice wouldn't have indicated a bag of Tim's.

No, they just mis-shipped it.


----------

